# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central hidroeléctrica de Flix

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Esta central fue inaugurada el 3 de enero de 1948 y una potencia máxima de 40500 Kw. 
Pero lo que la diferencia es que dispone de una esclusa de 50m. de largo y 4,75 m de ancho y un túnel de navegación de 283 m. de largo y 12 m. de ancho y unos túneles que envian el agua desde el embalse por debajo del pueblo.

Vista de la central 


A la derecha la entrada al canal navegable y a la izquierda la entrada del túnel que conduce el agua a la central


Entrada del agua a la central

----------


## sergi1907

Las esclusas




El estado de mantenimiento no es precisamente bueno

----------


## sergi1907

Limpiarrejas


Vista desde el río

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo una foto de la entrada del canal que conuce a la central. Está hecha desde la Reserva de Sebes



Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por las fotos y la información Sergi  :Wink:  no entiendo mucho de Kw y Megawatios, pero 40500 Kw  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  son muchos no? 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Gracias por las fotos y la información Sergi  no entiendo mucho de Kw y Megawatios, pero 40500 Kw  son muchos no? 
> 
> Un saludo


Hola Fede.

Yo tampoco entiendo mucho, más bien poco, pero según parece es poco.
La central de Riba.roja tiene 262.800 y la de Mequinenza 324.000  :EEK!:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola Fede.
> 
> Yo tampoco entiendo mucho, más bien poco, pero según parece es poco.
> La central de Riba.roja tiene 262.800 y la de Mequinenza 324.000


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  262.800 y 324.000 Kw tela marinera  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  bueno lo digo sin entender casi nada del tema, como he dicho antes, pero me dijo un entendido, no recuerdo exactamente que la central hidroelectrica del embalse de El Pintado, producía 1 kw o 1 Mw al dia o ha la hora,  :Confused:  no recuerdo bien por eso cuando veo esas cantidades me quedo  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Por aclarar un poco los conceptos de W, kW, MW, GW

1 Kw = 1 kilowatio = 1.000 w
1 Mw = 1 Megawatio = 1.000 kw = 1.000.000 w
1 Gw = 1 Gigawatio = 1.000 Mw = 1.000.000 kw = 1.000.000.000 w

La escala de múltiplos sigue pero ahí ya nos perdemos.

Para hacer una comparación, la central eléctrica de Tajo de la Encantada que es la mas grande de las hidraúlicas de Andalucia tiene una potencia de 360 Mw a la hora. Tiene cuatro grupos de generación de 90 Mwh cada uno.
El consumo en un hogar normal puede oscilar entre los 3.000 w y los 5000 w a la hora (que es la potencia que se suele tener contratada con la empresa eléctrica) como máximo, normalmente es menos salvo horas puntas que se puede llegar a este consumo.
Así nos podemos hacer una idea de los hogares que se pueden abastecer con esta central solamente.

----------


## Luján

> Por aclarar un poco los conceptos de W, kW, MW, GW
> 
> 1 Kw = 1 kilowatio = 1.000 w
> 1 Mw = 1 Megawatio = 1.000 kw = 1.000.000 w
> 1 Gw = 1 Gigawatio = 1.000 Mw = 1.000.000 kw = 1.000.000.000 w
> 
> La escala de múltiplos sigue pero ahí ya nos perdemos.
> 
> Para hacer una comparación, la central eléctrica de Tajo de la Encantada que es la mas grande de las hidraúlicas de Andalucia tiene una potencia de 360 Mw a la hora. Tiene cuatro grupos de generación de 90 Mwh cada uno.
> ...



Casi casi bien pero creo que tienes un error de concepto 2 MWh no son 2 megavatios a la hora (MW/h). Mira este enlace de la wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatio#C...o_y_vatio-hora


KWh es una unidad de energía (potencia (KW) * tiempo (h))

Energía = 1W =1 vatio = 1 Julio/segundo (Energía/tiempo). Desde aquí, para volver 1W a una unidad de energía necesitas multiplicar por tiempo

Potencia = 1KW = energía generada/producida (1KJ) en 1 segundo = 1KJ/s = 1KWs


Que los expertos en estos temas me corrijan, pero creo que es así.

----------


## ben-amar

> Casi casi bien pero creo que tienes un error de concepto 2 MWh no son 2 megavatios a la hora (MW/h). Mira este enlace de la wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatio#C...o_y_vatio-hora
> 
> 
> KWh es una unidad de energía (potencia (KW) * tiempo (h))
> 
> Energía = 1W =1 vatio = 1 Julio/segundo (Energía/tiempo). Desde aquí, para volver 1W a una unidad de energía necesitas multiplicar por tiempo
> 
> Potencia = 1KW = energía generada/producida (1KJ) en 1 segundo = 1KJ/s = 1KWs
> 
> ...


Lo que yo recuerdo de fisica así me lo dice. y en electricidad las unidades son Voltio de tension, Amper (io) de intensidad, Ohm (io) de resistencia, Watio de potencia, Culomb(io) de conductividad, Faradio de capacidad, etc

La unidades KW/S, MW/S o KWh y MWh se referieren a la potencia como fuerza

----------


## aberroncho

> Casi casi bien pero creo que tienes un error de concepto 2 MWh no son 2 megavatios a la hora (MW/h). Mira este enlace de la wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatio#C...o_y_vatio-hora
> 
> 
> KWh es una unidad de energía (potencia (KW) * tiempo (h))
> 
> Energía = 1W =1 vatio = 1 Julio/segundo (Energía/tiempo). Desde aquí, para volver 1W a una unidad de energía necesitas multiplicar por tiempo
> 
> Potencia = 1KW = energía generada/producida (1KJ) en 1 segundo = 1KJ/s = 1KWs
> 
> ...



Gracias Luján. Los conceptos de trabajo, potencia y energia los tengo bastante claros. Mi intención con el comentario anterior era aclarar un poco las dudas que tenían Fede y Sergi con las unidades de potencia eléctrica.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

> Gracias Luján. Los conceptos de trabajo, potencia y energia los tengo bastante claros. Mi intención con el comentario anterior era aclarar un poco las dudas que tenían Fede y Sergi con las unidades de potencia eléctrica.
> Un saludo


Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda. 
Tenía un poco olvidados todos estos temas, ahora según crezcan los niños no tendré más remedio que volver a recordarlos :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Gracias a todos por la información,  :Wink:  cada dia aprende uno cosas gracias a los compañeros de Embalses.net  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## xafbcn

La primera vez que tuve que ir a la centra de Flix me volví loco hasta que "descubrí" que el agua pasaba por debajo de la población  :EEK!: 

No voy a entrar en discusiones físico/matemáticas, pero para liarlo un poco más, la potencias de las centrales se miden en MVA (o KVA), en MW/h se muestra la electricidad generada.  :Smile: 

45 MVA para una central con tan poquito desnivel no está nada mal. La realidad me ha demostrado que la generación en centrales hidroeléctricas no suele ser espectacular salvo algunos casos excepcionales. Riba-roja y Mequinenza tienen unas turbinas espectaculares....y el río Ebro que las mueve...os puedo asegurar que cada vez que se pone en marcha un grupo en Mequinenza...se te ponen por corbata!

----------

maltcof (11-ene-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> os puedo asegurar que cada vez que se pone en marcha un grupo en Mequinenza...se te ponen por corbata!


Contra más grande sean... más se te ponen por corbata  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Aunque lo que realmente hace que se pongan y de lo lindo, es al cerrar una válvula y que haga un golpe de airete...jojo, eso sí que aco**na, sales pitando de la central, de la presa y hasta de la provincia... :Embarrassment: 

Del ruido y el estruendo que forma, parece que se va a caer la presa abajo  :Cool:

----------

maltcof (11-ene-2015)

----------


## xafbcn

Nunca he visto el llenado de una tuberia, pero sí, he leído que es muy espectacular el "petardazo" final. 

En Mequinenza una vez me asusté de verdad...vibró todo...cuando estás en estos lugares solo y suceden estos "eventos"...da mucho jiñe! 
Otro susto monumental fue en Sallente-Estany Gento...me disparó un interruptor de 400kV y salí por piernas y pegando alaridos dejando tirado el teléfono (y a mi compi al otro lado). Diría que con el tiempo te acostumbras...pero no es verdad  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo un par de imágenes de ayer, están hechas junto al río, a pocos metros de la central.





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Yorsh

Me han parecido impresionantes las fotografías de esta maravilla de la ingeniería. Por curiosidad ¿Que salto bruto consigue? ¿Está edificado sobre el conducto subterraneo del agua?

----------


## sergi1907

Hola.

Ayer me encontré la central sin agua y en obras. 





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Ayer día de Navidad la Central estaba funcionando a pleno rendimiento, lo que provocaba una buena crecida del río aguas abajo.









Un saludo :Smile:

----------

